# How many pounds of pellets for smoke



## 95stang50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey everyone I am getting ready to do my first smoke in a couple weeks. Was going to do it tomorrow but we have a foot of snow on the way so I wont be doing that.

I am going to do a pork loin, and a pork butt.

I have the MES 30 with the amazen pellet tray. I do not have the mailbox mod done yet, I want to use the smoker a few times first...

Heres my plan.

Use a rub that I like. mustard, brown sugar..etc

let sit in fridge over night

preheat smoker for 1-2 hours while my pellets are in the stove drying out. I am going to order some pellets from Amazen but my question is how many lbs do I need for the smoke. I don't want the smoke flavor to be over whelming but I obviously want to taste it. I think I am going to go with apple.

the butts around 7lbs and the loin around 5.

I plan on getting the smoker chamber temp  stead around 220-230 and cooking to 180IT.

Does all of this sound like a good approach to a first smoke>


----------



## bear55 (Jan 31, 2015)

If you are making pulled pork 180 IT is not high enough.  You need 203-205 for pulled pork.  You should plan on about 1.5 hours per pound (estimate only) you can foil the but as I do at 165 to help shorten cooking time.  As to the amount of pellets, I own an AMZNPS but have never measured the amount of pellets necessary to fill the thing.  If you purchased at least two pounds you should have enough, but I'd buy 5 lbs.  Using the pellet smoker properly will result in the correct amount of smoke and will not over smoke.

Good luck,

Richard


----------



## schlotz (Jan 31, 2015)

Would suggest the butt be ran until 203º. Loin however much less, maybe pull at 160º and during the rest it will still climb a bit. Difficult to tell with variables like outside temp, wind, internal airflow, initial meat temp, peaking attempts, etc... You can reduce the amount of pellets needed but pulling the butt after approx 4-1/2 hours (about the realistic point for meat absorbing the smoke, yes you can do more but you may or may not like the flavor) wrapping tightly in double foil and placing in the oven to finish. < this is from Alton Brown's recipe which can be found here > http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/barbecue-pork-butt-recipe.html  btw: this recipe has NEVER failed me.

Personally I like the heavier flavor of hickory but a good compromise, which a number of people prefer, is pecan.


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2015)

Bear has you covered on the Pulled Pork. The Pork loin will be better at 150* to 155*.

The amount of pellets to fill the tray is less then a lb. so if you have 2lbs. you will be good for now

My pork Loin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171547/loin-smoked-yesterday


----------



## 95stang50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys I am glad you are all so helpful. your pork loin looks great tropics!!!!.. maybe i shouldn't do apple i just read that it is all around good for pork.. 

Whats every ones favorite for pork. 

so far i am seeing Hickory or Pecan

I need to buy quite a few i guess and try them each.

Also am I good with my chamber temp of 220-230 i have a maverick i will clip on the second shelf and the other probe obviously in the meat. Will stick it in the loin first because it will be done first. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 31, 2015)

Good advice from the others on the cooking methods. No need to put the pellets in the oven. I use a combination of hickory, cherry and pecan for pork. If you fill the AMNPS it will burn for 12 hours. Happy smokin.'


----------



## 95stang50 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got my smoker doing the initial seasoning. Just added chips for the last 45 min.. Smells so good.  I am finding that the temp on the MES is about 12-16 degrees lower than my maverick. I am going to check the maverick in the pot of boiling water and see where it is at. I am going to cook some chicken breast today I cant wait to smoke something any longer. 

I have them marinating in some Italian dressing and some other seasoning. I am going to smoke them at 225 and pull when IT is about 170.. I cant wait thanks for all the help.


----------



## spiral (Jan 31, 2015)

I use a blend of Hickory and Apple for pork in alot of my smokes on my MES 40.  I like the sweetness of the Apple that balances the Hickory flavor.  The AMNPS will hold about 0.75 - 1.0 lb of pellets yet burn for 11 hours so plan accordingly.

For what it is worth, my MES also is about 10-15 deg off (based on my calibrated Maverick) , I go by my Maverick for cooking and food temps.

Good luck with your smokes this weekend.


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 31, 2015)

I use the tube from A-MAZE-N Products, Inc  with Pitmasters Choice-Hickory/Cherry/Maple pellets for pork butts. I fill the 12" tube which last at least 4 hours +. That is all the time I give it smoke in my MES 30". The rest of the time it is just for getting up to my pulling temp of 205*. I'm not sure how many pounds it takes to fill the 12" tube but it is probably about a pound. I get 20 lbs. of Pitmasters Choice-Hickory/Cherry/Maple and I get the 4lbs. or 2lbs. of cherry for doing beef. I'm pretty new to this but the mix of the Pitmasters Choice-Hickory/Cherry/Maple pellets works for anything and I always have some when I get the 20lbs. box.


----------



## 95stang50 (Feb 2, 2015)

IMAG1189.jpg



__ 95stang50
__ Feb 2, 2015






First chicken breast was a success. I didnt do anything special to it, put a little season salt on it an put it in. Turned out great.


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2015)

95stang50 said:


> IMAG1189.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice all I can say is get ready to get hooked on smoking LOL


----------

